# net-mgmt/prometheus2 checksum failure



## Alain De Vos (Nov 11, 2021)

```
[00:01:49] => SHA256 Checksum OK for uber-go-atomic-v1.9.0_GH0.tar.gz.
[00:01:49] => SHA256 Checksum OK for uber-go-goleak-v1.1.10_GH0.tar.gz.
[00:01:49] => SHA256 Checksum OK for uber-jaeger-client-go-v2.29.1_GH0.tar.gz.
[00:01:49] => SHA256 Checksum OK for uber-jaeger-lib-v2.4.1_GH0.tar.gz.
[00:01:49] ===>  Giving up on fetching files:  containerd-containerd-v1.5.4_GH0.tar.gz 
[00:01:49] Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/net-mgmt/prometheus2/distinfo)
[00:01:49] are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
[00:01:49] check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".
[00:01:49] *** Error code 1
[00:01:49] 
[00:01:49] Stop.
[00:01:49] make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/prometheus2
[00:01:49] *** Error code 1
[00:01:49] 
[00:01:49] Stop.
[00:01:49] make: stopped in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/prometheus2
[00:01:53] =>> Cleaning up wrkdir
[00:01:54] ===>  Cleaning for prometheus-2.30.0
[00:01:55] build of net-mgmt/prometheus2 | prometheus-2.30.0 ended at Thu Nov 11 16:46:35 CET 2021
[00:01:55] build time: 00:01:54
[00:01:55] !!! build failure encountered !!!
```


----------



## acheron (Nov 11, 2021)

PR 259722


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 27, 2021)

acheron said:


> PR 259722





grahamperrin said:


> <https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=259722#c4> _Closed FIXED_; "… seems to have fixed itself; …".



Alain De Vos is this _Solved_ for you?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 27, 2021)

I was going around,
.if ${.CURDIR:M*/net-mgmt/prometheus2}
NO_CHECKSUM=yes
.endif
Not a so very big deal. Poudriere made a package and does not want to recompile.


----------

